# Where are the property hotspots in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the Australian property sector has performed relatively well over the last few years, often defying gravity against the difficult worldwide economic backdrop, there is no doubt that the performance of local property markets across Australia has varied enormously.

Where are the property hotspots in Australia at this moment in time? 

Where are the property hotspots of the future?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hotspots for investment? I would say mid market areas (considered not bad) which are slowly growing their own "minitowns". Like Hurstville, Marrickville etc. 

On the other hand, growing cities like Brisbane, Gold Coast should also be interesting option - especially given there will be Commonwealth Games held there in about 5 years.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice comments about the Commonwealth Games Dexter - the worldwide situation and the games in 5 years time might be the perfect storm for long term investment in the region?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

That's why I have already done it and have made first couple of thousand dollars on it.


----------



## Kangroo (Feb 8, 2013)

As the property prices in Australia have returned, and were increasing by 1.2% last month, and the newest catalog from RP Data reveals. It took almost a year to get prices back at their previous, which were about 1.8% increase over the year.


----------



## Burrows (Oct 26, 2012)

*I rather buy*

Hi there,

When talking about the real estate market, we must acknowledge the fact that the present is always connected to the past and also the future. This happens because solid economic activity and powerful economic drivers fuel investments and project development. According to property market experts like RP Data, Property Observer, SQM Research, or APM, Darwin has been Australia's market leader since 2004. Deloitte Economics forecasts a constant economic growth of at least 4% for Darwin. Some of the reasons why the city is so appealing to investors:
- second best wages in Australia
- lowest vacancy rates in the country, of only 1.1%
- highest rental yields of 5.8% for houses and 6.2% for units
- highest employment participation in Australia (3.6% unemployment rate)
- massive projects in progress: The US $34 billion INPEX Ichthys gas plant and $1.8 billion Conoco Phillips plant
- 11% of the Australian defence force is present in Darwin
- growing population, cosmopolitan city lifestyle, strategic location

When considering investing in Darwin, I suggest you take a look at its suburbs. They are very popular and offer affordable investment opportunities.
Cheers,
Emil
Sunbuild Invest


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Is the make-up and structure of the Australian property market changing as the mining companies continue to expand their operations? As mentioned in the thread, a number of smaller mining villages and towns have seen rents increase dramatically leading to short-term financial gains.

The mining industry is set to be around for many years to come, therefore, should property investors be looking away from some of the more traditional hotspots of years gone by?


----------

